

Animals deaths around the world.  - EGreg
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1344913/Animal-death-mystery-8k-turtle-doves-fall-dead-Italy-blue-stain-beaks.html

======
EGreg
On a more serious note, this seems to be the likely explanation to me:

"With birds and fish relying on it to travel to breeding grounds and warmed
climes, there are fears that the shifting pole could be confusing the animals
which means they do not migrate in time to avoid cold weather."

------
EGreg
makes me want to say "and a partridge in a pear tree"

